# Mac,illamasqua & Inglot Haul



## mevish (Sep 16, 2009)

*------------------------------------------------------------------*











---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## n_c (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## Vlcatko (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mevish* 

 
_



_

 
Nice haul - that levander Illamasqua lipstick and gloss combo looks fab! Enjoy your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although that MAC lipstick looks more like Front Lit than Hold the Pose which is darker and more in the red part of the spectrum, if I recall correctly


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 16, 2009)

Great haul! I love the background of your pictures!


----------



## Dani California (Sep 16, 2009)

Oooh very nice. I've yet to try illamasqua 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'd probs get yet another red lipstick hehehe.

I must say you look a bit like lewis hamilitions girlfriend, whatshername from the pussycat dolls, the good looking one, Nicole I think her name is?


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 17, 2009)

Awesome haul! I absolutely love the 3 Illamasqua items you picked up, especially Corrupt.


----------



## JennXOXO (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice haul!  The Illamasqua lipsticks look nice!


----------



## aladysiren (Sep 18, 2009)

Gorgeous Haul the colors are so bright and pretty


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome haul! Hold The Pose l/s looks pretty!


----------



## mevish (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vlcatko* 

 
_Nice haul - that levander Illamasqua lipstick and gloss combo looks fab! Enjoy your goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although that MAC lipstick looks more like Front Lit than Hold the Pose which is darker and more in the red part of the spectrum, if I recall correctly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Sweetie, its definatly Mac Hold The Pose


----------



## Tahti (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice haul! Fierce ILG is a gorgeous colour. Enjoy!


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 21, 2009)

Ooh lots of lip products! Nice haul!


----------



## mevish (Sep 24, 2009)

Thank you kaliraksha


----------

